# Spillway at Salt Fork?



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Is there a spillway at Salt Fork? If so, is it any good to fish?


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

there is a spillway at saltfork and there is also a culvert on the other side of the highway. Both produce fish. The culvert on the other side of the highway produces bass, crappie, saugeye/walleye, bluegill and alot more.

You have to take 77 north until the kimbolton exit. turn left and follow the road till you come to a stop sign. Turn right and follow that road about 3-4 miles and the spillway is on the left. I don't think there are any signs. To get to the culvert just follow the road until you go under the highway, then take the road to your right. Then you will see the culvert.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Just thought I'd add that fishing the splliway seems to be at best after a good rain and the water rises up several feet. This takes about a half day after the rain. Sometimes the spillway and ajointing creek water can be pretty
low after a dry spell. The spillway is a great place to fish and most of it can be fished by bankline. I fish it alot and have done very good at times.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, i really appreciate it. Have you guys ever heard of flatties being caught in the spillway or culvert at Salt Fork?


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Talked to a guy that said he caught a 40 some pounder fishing off the wall of the culvert. Maybe a fishing story, I don't know. I've never tried it for cats.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We catch a few here and there while fishing for other stuff. They will hit a crankbait or something. We tried fishing there for flatties on the bottom by the culvert with gills and it just didn't work for us, too many snags. Bobbers worked o.k., but you were constantly messing around trying to keep the bait where you wanted it. The lake produces better, and you have less break offs. We've never got any big ones in the spillway, just 5 lbers and under. There are a lot better places to fish in the area for flatties than in the spillway...in my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------

